# Need Help Please!



## hetfield_08 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Hey what's going on everyone. Ok i'm kinda ripped right now and it's pretty late cuz i forgot to do this earlier but, I have a plant right now i want to clone. The mother had purple buds and the father had a little purple come in on its pollen sacks. So would that in turn make a plant with purple buds?? If you need pics let me know and i'll resize them and put them on. And what all do i need to take care of a clone, i just need the basics till it's ready to transplant, not much $ right now soo kinda going either ghetto or really cheap haha.*


----------



## Hick (Dec 17, 2008)

hetfield_08 said:
			
		

> *Hey what's going on everyone. Ok i'm kinda ripped right now and it's pretty late cuz i forgot to do this earlier but, I have a plant right now i want to clone. The mother had purple buds and the father had a little purple come in on its pollen sacks. So would that in turn make a plant with purple buds?? If you need pics let me know and i'll resize them and put them on. And what all do i need to take care of a clone, i just need the basics till it's ready to transplant, not much $ right now soo kinda going either ghetto or really cheap haha.*



IF... it will resilt in purple buds will be dependant on the gene combinations. Start here---> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16473
.. with the "Mendels Laws" link.."P-square" law for genetic combinations 

There are cloning tutorials and tips on the "Resources" page, here --> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396

..it's all here, just a matter of researching it


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 17, 2008)

*:yeahthat:    read read read then ask ,,read some more and ask some more :48:*


----------



## hetfield_08 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> IF... it will resilt in purple buds will be dependant on the gene combinations. Start here---> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16473
> .. with the "Mendels Laws" link.."P-square" law for genetic combinations
> 
> There are cloning tutorials and tips on the "Resources" page, here --> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396
> ...



Hey hick, would you happen to have another link to the Mendels Laws?? This one wasn't working for me, it took me to another site called adelphia.


----------



## Hick (Dec 18, 2008)

hXXp://www.hobart.k12.in.us/jkousen/Biology/mendel.htm <-- there ya' go
..WoW!... looks like that forum link is no good anymore.. thanks het'. I'll update it on the resource page too .. 

hXXp://www.teachersdomain.org/resource/hew06.sci.life.gen.mendelinherit/


> Modern genetics is founded on three principles that explain how traits for physical characteristics such as height and coloration are transmitted from one generation to the next. These principles were first explained by Gregor Mendel, a Moravian monk, in the 1850s. Mendel performed experiments using common pea plants. He observed inheritance patterns that arose when he mated, or crossed, parents with known genetic traits, and then allowed subsequent generations of offspring to self-pollinate. The hereditary mechanisms derived from the results of these experiments can be applied to other complex living organisms, including humans.
> 
> Mendel's first main conclusion concerned dominance. He observed that crossing parent plants with pure lines&#8212;one with green peas, the other with yellow&#8212;produced offspring that were always either green or yellow, and not a blend. He also found that yellow peas appeared more often than green peas in a predictable 3-to-1 frequency in the subsequent generation. Mendel called the more common traits "dominant" and the less common ones "recessive."
> 
> ...


----------



## hetfield_08 (Dec 18, 2008)

Definately a lot of knowledge i needed. thanks alot Hick!


----------

